# Ariens 10,000 series belt



## Nick Karahalios (Nov 21, 2019)

Want a backup belt for my 32" 10,000 series. Model #910010. Any recommendations? My research says 07204700. Genuine Ariens the best route?









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

What engines are on those??? Predator???


----------



## Nick Karahalios (Nov 21, 2019)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> What engines are on those??? Predator???


Yes. Both have Predator 212s

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have the Gates PoweRated # 6836 green ones on mine.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

I just got that 07204700 number belt for my 10,000 from Amazon.
https://www.amazon.com/Ariens-Thrower-Replacement-07204700-Kevlar/dp/B0031IBRUA?ref_=ast_bbp_dp
The ad showed a cogged belt.
It said 'by Ariens' in the ad.
With Kevlar, too.
I paid more than I could've got locally and waited 4 days to receive a plain ol', uncogged belt in a shipping bag.
Made in India.
No indication at all it is Ariens.
It fit great, we'll see how it runs.


----------



## Nick Karahalios (Nov 21, 2019)

Drove 30 minutes to the dealer today. They had the 07204700 in stock. Number on it and everything. However is in 3/8" wide, the one i have on it now is 1/2". Which one is the way to go? You would figure the 1/2" would be better...no?









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick Karahalios (Nov 21, 2019)

I guess maybe i need the 07210800 instead?









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

Nick Karahalios said:


> Drove 30 minutes to the dealer today. They had the 07204700 in stock. Number on it and everything. However is in 3/8" wide, the one i have on it now is 1/2". Which one is the way to go? You would figure the 1/2" would be better...no?


The traction drive belt is frequently specified as 3/8", not much power goes through that belt and a 3/8" belt is fine for the application.



Nick Karahalios said:


> I guess maybe i need the 07210800 instead?


The belt in the post you show (07210800) is stated as being for a model 924073, your model is 910010. If you got the 07204700 belt number from the manual for your model and serial number then that is the Ariens recommended belt and it should work. Note that the belt that oneacer states he uses (6836) is 1/2x36.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

Nick Karahalios said:


> Drove 30 minutes to the dealer today. They had the 07204700 in stock. Number on it and everything. However is in 3/8" wide, the one i have on it now is 1/2". Which one is the way to go? You would figure the 1/2" would be better...no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am also wondering if a 1/2 wide belt would be better than the 3/8. That one belt is responsible for powering the drive as well as the clutch for the sno-thro. Especially with a Predator 212, like mine and others, these belts are being pushed harder than they were with the stock Tecumseh engine. The 3/8 belt wears out relatively quickly. What is the opinion on this is the 1/2 a better option than the 3/8 in this case? Also in ypur specific situation how well does the 1/2 wide belt work? Any slippage or other issue's, or does it work well. I'm getting ready to order new belts now. Here is a photo of the wear on the 3/8 belt.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

.


----------



## Preacherman (Dec 20, 2020)

My thought process is if it came with 1/2”. It should be replaced with the same. While a smaller diameter may work, If the exact dimension belt is available , get it!


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

oneacer said:


> I have the Gates PoweRated # 6836 green ones on mine.


How is the 1/2 belt working out for you? The stock belt is 3/8, but I'm running a 212 on a 32" chassis and my stock 3/8x 36" Ariens belt wears out fairly quick under the harder abuse of the Predator.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

Preacherman said:


> My thought process is if it came with 1/2”. It should be replaced with the same. While a smaller diameter may work, If the exact dimension belt is available , get it!


But it didn't come with a 1/2! They came 3/8!!
The exact belt is 3/8 x 36. It wears out fast. One guy said he is using a 1/2 thick belt. I would like to know if it lasts longer. I run this unit commercially with a Predator 212, I want my belts to last as long as possible. I have one stock 3/8 x 36" oem belt left. I have to order more. Before I do that, I wanna know if the 1/2 belt holds up longer. These single belts are responsible for everything on these units, one belt operates everything on these old units, it powers a clutch for the sno-thro attachment at 4000-4100 rpm the belt is taking a beating harder than it did with the Tecumseh, I need longevity if I can get it. Right now, I get one belt per storm on about 30 driveways. Is the 1/2 the better option?


----------



## Preacherman (Dec 20, 2020)

I would think it last just as long, but no proof. This is interesting however!


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

Thats what were hoping for, that it last's longer. Being a thicker belt, that should make it stronger and in turn last longer. Only one way to find out. I'm going to try one and find out. I will report my findings.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

I spoke to my buddy in Maine, he is also using a 1/2 x 36 in place of the 3/8 x 36. I'm going to order the 1/2 x 36 and try it out. I will report back if it lasts longer. Hopefully it does.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

I happened to have a gates 1/2 x 36" belt in my hoard. 1/2 is too fat to sit in the engine pulley. It will not work. Stick with the manufacturers specified size 3/8 x 36". Part 07204700
I'm glad I had one to check. See photos, difference between 1/2 and 3/8. The 3/8 sits in the pulley, the 1/2 does not!


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

Final posting.
It has come to my attention that different years of the 10,000 series used different belts. I spoke to one gentleman that had an older 10m4 that used a 1/2 thick belt. My buddy in Maine has a 73" that also used a 1/2 belt, however my machine which is a 71" (covers 71" and 72") uses a 3/8 belt. Exact size 2/5 x 35.43" (or 3/8x 35.5) part 07204700, stens sells a 3/8 x 36" they say works. Anyway you have to order the correct size belt for your machine, so make sure you get the one yours calls for, they did not use the same size belt throughout production as originally thought. For now I have gone with a kevlar belt 3/8 x 36. That should last a little longer than the stock belt. When I receive it I will make sure it isn't a little too long. I do believe a thicker belt like a 1/2 would last longer than a 3/8. I am considering finding an engine pulley from a 73" that used the 1/2 belt and putting it on my 71" to get a stronger more robust belt. I feel its an option and would be an upgrade. The 3/8 belt is fine, its just using it commercially as I do with a Predator 212, it tends to wear out quicker, obviously, its getting used far more. I wont go out of my way looking for one, when I come across a 73" pulley I'll do the swap than. For now, the kevlar belt should help to make it last longer than the stock. But again, make sure you get the correct belt for your machine, different years used different sizes.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

Just my limited experience, but I have noticed a difference when using genuine Ariens belts in the past and present. Just a couple days ago on one of my 922002's I pulled off an Oregon belt that was the correct replacement (and was in excellent shape) for a genuine NOS 72056 Ariens.

The attachment had a bit of slip with the Oregon. I did a side by side comparison and the best way to describe it is the Ariens had more inside loop height to it. If you look at them, think of the Oregon as a trapezoid. The Ariens by comparison was more triangular. Both were 1/2" x 32"...the Ariens just had more meat on the bone on the inside of the loop.

The slippage disappeared as a result. This morning I searched for another NOS and snapped it up immediately, last one the seller had. Since I have 3 of these machines, I will buy at least one other for reserve (other 2 machines have Ariens and are turning sans slippage).


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Rooskie said:


> I just got that 07204700 number belt for my 10,000 from Amazon.
> Amazon.com : Ariens Snow Thrower Replacement Belt, Part # 72047, 07204700. Made With Kevlar. : Snow Trower Belt : Garden & Outdoor
> The ad showed a cogged belt.
> It said 'by Ariens' in the ad.
> ...


DON"T BUY THE 'KEVLAR' BELTS ON AMAZON!
I did, and what came was a belt from India with no mention of Kevlar or anything else. It wasn't even in a sleeve. When I asked, they did not bother to provide any proof there's any kevlar in there at all! The picture on Amazon shows a cogged belt, I received a smooth belt.
Rip-Off.


----------



## Landngroove (Oct 12, 2015)

My 1973 910918 which came with an 8HP Tec, uses a 1/2" belt. My 1971 910962 which came with a 7HP Tec, uses a 3/8" belt. Both now have 212 Predators. I wonder if the engine size had to do which size belt Ariens used.


----------

